

The Importance of the Home Button - rainsill
http://fishtrain.com/2007/10/15/the-importance-of-the-home-button/
The Home Button is highly important. Here's 3 reasons why.
======
dcurtis
This article points out common sense. Of course the "home" button is useful.
It has become web convention that the logo in the upper left corner is the
"home" button. I'm also not sure why the author is trying to tie in the use of
the home button to advertising, because to me those are completely separate
interface elements that should not be considered together.

It seems like there have been a lot of design-related articles on Hacker News
lately from sites that are either poorly designed or that completely ignore
their own advice.

PS: rainsill only submits articles from this fishtrain site. Is that grounds
for banning?

~~~
rainsill
Hi Dcurtis,

Sorry if the article I wrote seemed like common sense. I was trying to point
out why the home button has become web convention. And point out placement of
content in relation to that.

FishTrain is my site. Why should I be banned for submitting articles from my
site? Are there rules against this on YCombinator?

~~~
dcurtis
I think I overreacted, and I apologize. The home button is web convention, and
the purpose of your article was to me somewhat confusing.

I was under the impression that it is in bad taste to submit your own articles
to social sites like news.yc, reddit, and Digg. It appears that you submit
every single article you write. (And some, honestly, are good-- far better
than this one.)

~~~
davidw
> I was under the impression that it is in bad taste to submit your own
> articles to social sites like news.yc, reddit, and Digg.

If you took the time to write it, and are willing to share it, why _not_
submit it? That's always seemed silly to me.

~~~
rms
Yeah, it is only against social convention here to submit your own stuff if it
is plagarized or linkjacked or bad.

